# سعات رجالي تحفه



## mero_engel (12 يونيو 2008)

*انا قولت لنفسي هو الولاد ملهمش نفس هما كمان يدلعوا شويه زييينا*
*وعشان تعرفوا اننا حنينين وفكرينكم*
*حبيت اقدم تشكيله سعات *
*يارب تعجبكم*
*




*

*



*


*



*


*



*

*



*

*



*
*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*يتبع*​


----------



## mero_engel (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سعات رجالي تحفه*

*



*


*



*

*



*

*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*يارب يعجبكم*​


----------



## candy shop (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سعات رجالي تحفه*

رووووووووووووووعه بجد با مرمر

تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يونيو 2008)

الساعات عجبوووووووووني اووي

خصوصا دول لو امكن يا ميرو احنا اخوات وجيران واصحاب

ويعني انتي عارفة البيت والمحل بقي ههههههه

اخوكي عايز دول


----------



## mero_engel (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سعات رجالي تحفه*



candy Shop قال:


> رووووووووووووووعه بجد با مرمر​
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى​


 

*ميرسي ليكي انتي يا كاندي *
*نورتي صفحتي المتواضعه *
*ويارب يكونوا عجبوكي*​


----------



## mero_engel (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سعات رجالي تحفه*



coptic Man قال:


> الساعات عجبوووووووووني اووي
> 
> خصوصا دول لو امكن يا ميرو احنا اخوات وجيران واصحاب
> 
> ...


 
*وماله يا كوبتك يا خويا*
*ميغولش عليك انت عارف*
*بس كل شي بتمنه صح*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سعات رجالي تحفه*






[/URL][/IMG]

ساعات كلها رائعة
ميرو انجل 
والساعة السابقة عاجبنى فيها
غموضها وعقربيها كالثعبان
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2008)

ساعات جميييييلة يا مرمورة 

ربنا يباركك حبيبتى ​


----------



## mero_engel (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: سعات رجالي تحفه*



وليم تل قال:


> [/url][/img]​
> 
> ساعات كلها رائعة
> ميرو انجل
> ...


 
*بجد زوقك رائع يا وليم *
*انا كمان الساعه دي عجبتني اووي*
*ميرسي لزوقك*
*ونورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميله *​


----------



## mero_engel (16 يونيو 2008)

happy Angel قال:


> ساعات جميييييلة يا مرمورة ​
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتى ​


*ميرسي ليكي كتيرر*
*دا كفايه زيارتك الجميله لصفحتي *
*بجد اسعدني وجودك*
*واتني يكونوا عجبوكي*
*نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميله*
​


----------



## sosana (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سعات رجالي تحفه*

ساعات حلوة اووي 
ميرسي يا ميرو


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سعات رجالي تحفه*

جمال جدا ياميرو 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على الساعات ​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سعات رجالي تحفه*

اخترت الاتنين دول 


10/10
*



*

Perfect
   10/10
*





بصى انا هاخد الاتنين دول وتعمليلى عليهم ديسكاونت

*


----------



## mero_engel (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: سعات رجالي تحفه*



sosana قال:


> ساعات حلوة اووي
> ميرسي يا ميرو


*انتي الاحلي سوسنه *
*ميرسي لتشجيعك ياقمر*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: سعات رجالي تحفه*



kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا ياميرو
> 
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على الساعات ​


 
*ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل يا كوكو*
*وبجد نورت موضوعي بمشاركتك الجميله*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: سعات رجالي تحفه*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> اخترت الاتنين دول
> 
> 
> 10/10
> ...


 
*امممممممم*
*انت عارف يا اكستريم مش بنعمل تخفيض *
*بس عشان خاطرك انت بس *
*هههههههههه*
*وبجد زوقك جميل *
*كنت لسه بقول لوليك علي الساعه السوده فعلا شيك وجميله*
*نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميله*​


----------

